# Spieleprogrammierung Java vs. Cinema



## adouzi (24. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne in die Welt der Spielprogrammierung einsteigen. Ich habe aber ein paar Fragen, die mir noch nicht ganz Klar sind, obwohl ich eine Weile im Netz nach Antworten gesucht habe. Vielleicht ist einer (lieber mehrere) so nett von euch und erklärt er(erklären sie) mir diese Fragen.

1) Was ist die Programmiersprache die im Domain am verbreitesten verwendet wird (und vielleicht auch  welche hat Zukunft im Bereich)

2) Ich habe auch einiges von Softwaren wie Cinema oder Maya gelesen. Kann man mit diesen Softwaren auch Spiele entwickeln, ohne Programmiersprachen (ich meine Java, C++ & co) zu verwenden? Oder muss man das mit irgeneiner Programmiersprache kombinieren? (wenn ja, was ist die Rolle von Maya bzw. Cinema zum Beispiel in diesem Zusammenhang).

Ich hoffe, ihr seid so nett und antwortet auf meine primitiven Fragen 
Ich danke euch allen im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2007)

Für kommerzielle Spieleprogrammierung hat ganz klar C/C++ die Nase vorn.
Um da allerdings was nettes auf die Beine stellen zu können braucht man nunmal ein paar Jahre Erfahrung, sowas geht nicht von heute auf morgen.
Mit Java hast du's deutlich einfacher, ist aber nicht das richtige wenn du deine Zukunft als Entwickler in einer großen Spielefirma siehst.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, sondern du kleinere Spiele entwickeln willst, dann kannst du dafür genauso Java nehmen.


----------



## adouzi (24. Feb 2007)

und was spielen Maya, Cinema & co für eine Rolle im Domain?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2007)

Diese Programme braucht man für die 3D Modellierung bei komplexen Spielen.
Das Programmieren wird dir nicht abgenommen, das ist für die Visualisierung.


----------



## adouzi (24. Feb 2007)

Danke für die Erklärungen


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Mit Java hast du's deutlich einfacher, ist aber nicht das richtige wenn du deine Zukunft als Entwickler in einer großen Spielefirma siehst.
> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, sondern du kleinere Spiele entwickeln willst, dann kannst du dafür genauso Java nehmen.



Warum kann man mit Java denn keine größeren Spiele programmieren?


----------



## Hilefoks (11. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum kann man mit Java denn keine größeren Spiele programmieren?


Mit Java implementiert man recht weit weg von den eigentlichen Schnittstellen DirectX und OpenGL  - wobei für Spiele eher auf DirectX gesetzt wird. Da Java plattformunabhängig sein soll kann man nur einen Teil der Fähigkeiten nutzen und auch wenn Java sonst nicht wirklich langsam ist - hier zeigt sich dann wohl auch der Overhead einer VM. Zumal man in C++ an der ein oder anderen Stelle dann auch gerne mal etwas handoptimierten Assembler-Code verwendet (auch für die CPU).

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2007)

Hilefoks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da Java plattformunabhängig sein soll kann man nur einen Teil der Fähigkeiten nutzen und auch wenn


Häh? Mit LWJGL oder Jogl kann man alle Fähigkeiten von OpenGL genauso nutzen, wie das mit C(++) auch geht. Da gibt es keine Einschränkungen. Was meinst du mit "Teil der Fähigkeiten"?


----------



## EgonOlsen (11. Mrz 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum kann man mit Java denn keine größeren Spiele programmieren?


Man könnte das tun, aber ein kommerziell erfolgreiches State-of-the-Art-Spiel frickelt heute keiner mehr im stillen Kämmerlein zusammen. Das sind Multimillionen-Dollar-Projekte mit Dutzenden von Beteiligten und da verlässt man sich verständlicherweise auf das, was man kennt für das man die Tools und Ressourcen hat...und das ist eben C++. Und selbst wenn das keine Rolle spielen sollte, dann müsste man immer noch die Barrieren im Kopf der Entwickler was Java angeht überwinden, für die dein Beitrag ebenfalls ein schönes Beispiel ist.


----------

